# This is my panda shirmp!!



## blackbean (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi guys~

last year I stayed in Vancouver, so I found BCaquaria!!

When i stayed in Vancouver, i couldn't buy my tank.

But when I come back to korea, I bought my tank right away.

This is my shrimp and tank.

I have only 3 shrimp. Couple of panda & a Female F1 cross.

please, understand my low English skill...lol


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

An Yoong & welcome back to BCA!!!
Your tank & shrimp look pretty nice.

Keep us posted as your shrimp grow.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking set up.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

nice aquascaping....ive never seen black and white shrimps before. cool!


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice tank! love the design! Send some pandas overseas!  haha


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

great talk sung min =)

very nice clean setup. Love it!


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

love the aquascaping cant wait to see it grow in


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

nice shrimps!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't worry about your English too much- people just appreciate that you're learning and doing your best. Besides, I'll bet your English a _lot_ better than my Korean!

welcome to the 'hood.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Beautiful shrimp and setup.How big is the aquarium? Dont think ive seen these shrimp in person before,quite the eye catcher.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 21, 2010)

haha~ An yoong!! Thank you for your reply.

I'll often post it.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you for your replies.

I'll often post it. You can see my tanks and shrimps.
And I'll login very often. 
I want to talk about the shrimps with you.

tank size is 450*450*450(mm) (17*17*17(in))

This picture was taken 2weeks ago. Now I got Planarians, and many moss.
So I'm worried about it. 

Again, Thaks for your replies. Have a good day~!!


----------



## blackbean (Nov 21, 2010)

ME too Frank!!

See you soon at MSN!!
Have a great day~!


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

nice setup! really like the clean look


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Such a beautiful tank - very peaceful. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

What kind of moss or plant do you have growing on the wood?


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

fissiden fontus


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the simple design of your tank and your panda shrimps look healthy.

Where do you get your panda shrimps and the two plants at the front?


----------

